# Albon: once or twice daily?? (coccidia)



## Christine (Feb 19, 2013)

I need some quick advice on Albon....the 5% suspension liquid given in the mouth directly by syringe. One of my two adult rescue/pet pigeons had coccidia in the stool in early August. The vet gave me Albon 5% suspension and had me give .2 ml directly in the mouth for 5 days--ONCE per day. The pij still has coccidia in the stool, unfortunately (after a fecal exam a few weeks later); could be that the bird got reinfected or that that treatment just didn't do the trick (hard to know). So, the vet is advising that we REtreat with Albon. But now, he is changing the dosage.... Said he looked up the dosage for pigeons in some Exotic Animals medical reference book and now is recommending the same dosage of Albon (.2 ml, which is based on the bird's weight), but TWICE per day (12 hours apart), for 5 days. He does treat a lot of birds and has some pigeon clients....so it's not that I don't trust him on this, but to me twice a day this seems like a LOT so I want to throw this out to y'all who know pigeons well. I've only seen reference to ONCE per day of Albon (for 5 days), in my Internet searches on this topic (though one person did mention twice daily, as a vet's recc.). I want to start the treatment today but am nervous about this; paranoid about overdosing and causing damage to my bird! Have any of you every heard of twice daily for Albon suspension (butterscotch liquid given orally), for coccidia/coccidiosis?? The vet says it's safe and should be fine.... Help! (and thanks!)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Christine said:


> I need some quick advice on Albon....the 5% suspension liquid given in the mouth directly by syringe. One of my two adult rescue/pet pigeons had coccidia in the stool in early August. The vet gave me Albon 5% suspension and had me give .2 ml directly in the mouth for 5 days--ONCE per day. The pij still has coccidia in the stool, unfortunately (after a fecal exam a few weeks later); could be that the bird got reinfected or that that treatment just didn't do the trick (hard to know). So, the vet is advising that we REtreat with Albon. But now, he is changing the dosage.... Said he looked up the dosage for pigeons in some Exotic Animals medical reference book and now is recommending the same dosage of Albon (.2 ml, which is based on the bird's weight), but TWICE per day (12 hours apart), for 5 days. He does treat a lot of birds and has some pigeon clients....so it's not that I don't trust him on this, but to me twice a day this seems like a LOT so I want to throw this out to y'all who know pigeons well. I've only seen reference to ONCE per day of Albon (for 5 days), in my Internet searches on this topic (though one person did mention twice daily, as a vet's recc.). I want to start the treatment today but am nervous about this; paranoid about overdosing and causing damage to my bird! Have any of you every heard of twice daily for Albon suspension (butterscotch liquid given orally), for coccidia/coccidiosis?? The vet says it's safe and should be fine.... Help! (and thanks!)


Albon 5% =(250mg per 5mls). The dosage is 50mg per kilogram SID (once a day) for 10 days. I've used it many times.


----------



## Christine (Feb 19, 2013)

Msfreebird said:


> Albon 5% =(250mg per 5mls). The dosage is 50mg per kilogram SID (once a day) for 10 days. I've used it many times.


Thanks so much, Msfreebird! I'm three days into the treatment and decided to compromise a bit. I'm giving both birds .2 ml (the recommended dose based on weight) every 15-18 hours, instead of every 12 or 24 hours. They are handling it very well. Hoping this knocks out the coccidia once and for all (from the bird that is confirmed to have it....and if the other pij does have it [was never confirmed], hopefully it'll be gone). Will have a poop re-check later this week. If it's not gone, I'm not sure what else to do! The pij that was confirmed to have coccidiosis actually has very normal poops and seems VERY healthy in all respects....


----------

